# hard udder



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

We have a new nubian doe who is pregnant for the first time. She is due to give birth within a month or so. Her udder has been growing but it is hard to to the touch. The udder is nowhere near full grown yet. Should we be concerned that it's hard? Thanks!

Christopher Fielden
Red Wing Farm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you get her temperature? Does she act like it's hurting her? Is it hot to the touch? 

I would be considering mastitis as the problem.


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Her temperature is normal. She does not act like it's hurting her. It's not hot to the touch. 

One other thing I forgot to mention is that she is CAE negative.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A hard udder is not a good thing at all...especially if she's not due for a few weeks, it will be difficult to test her for mastitis now due to her needing to have to build a supply of colostrum....I would seriously consider having a vet see her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have to agree with Liz.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt to try and get some milk out now for a mastitis test, since she does have a month to go. It is possible that it's already congested. I'd suggest lathering bag balm or Cai-pan udder cream to soften her udder before she kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suggest that since this is a first freshener she is growing out her milking equipment and possibly has some edema going on. If you do milk her to see what it looks like, it's not going to be true milk in a FF most likely, and you're going to want to put a spot of white glue like Elmers over the orifices to reseal them when your done. Don't worry it will fall off in a few days but, by then the teat will be sealed shut again.
Vitamin C can help with edema and other udder issues. I give 4 regular human tablets. They think they are treats. Also if she is too full and needs to start being milked out, she will still produce colostrum for her babies birth at the proper time, even with daily milking.


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

I just tried giving her a chewable vitamin c tablet and she didn't want it. I am going to try crushing up a couple of the tablets and putting them in her food. Any other advice or ideas on how to get her to eat the vitamin c? Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I missed this question. You can grind the whole bottle in your blender and then put a couple heaping teaspoons over her grain.


----------

